

Ask HN: Should I consider what technology a startup is using when joining them? - wakandan

Hi guys, I’m going to be a fresh grad next year and looking for a job. I’ve already decided to join a startup and looking opportunities. A Java-based startup is offering me a position and they are exploring the use of Python in their work. I LOVE Python for its elegance, gracefulness and efficiency, I eat-practice-work with Python for quite some time and I think I'm pretty good at it. Sure enough, I want to become a Python expert in the future.<p>As everybody might agree with me, job demand for Python is not as great as for Java (at the moment) so frankly, this offering could be quite rare. Java is fine with me as it is used in my university but since this is about work, I really want to do what I love every day. At the same time by joining a startup, I hope to improve my technical &#38; business capability to prepare myself for future ventures. There are several things I wish to learn such as real world app deployment, scalability, cloud computing and stuffs about running a startup.<p>Should I accept this job offer, given my preference about Python/Java?
======
il
Where are you looking for work? I haven't come across a single startup using
Java here, and I know many using Ruby or Python. In my experience, technology
choice is never just that- it says a lot about the culture and internal
practices of a company. (We're hiring Python hackers).

~~~
wakandan
Hey thank you for your reply.

We're here in Singapore. Here it's unlike in the US I guess. And I think my
skill would require some more time to be any where near "hacker" as one might
refer to. But I love to learn & practice, so I'm confident on getting better.

I'm curious about the part of "technology choice is never just that- it says a
lot about the culture and internal practices of a company". Hope you could
tell more about this.

